# Our grumpy boy.



## Lornaroy (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi all, 

We've had a 7 week old african pygmy hedgehog for 5 days now. At first he wasn't too grumpy! He's now a grumpy little boy that's constantly hissing and balling up. We tried getting his handling into a routine does anyone know if this will help? However, the more grumpy he's becoming the more nervous of him I'm becoming. Also he has nipped at my partner a few times but bit her quite hard tonight, although he hasn't done this while hissing etc. I'd be great full of any advice to help my nerves and help our gorgeous little boy to stop being grumpy. I tried pickin him up today with a small cloth until he un balled but he hissed and jumped quite dramatically and it's made me extremley nervous and almost scared of him. Please help!!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Could he be quilling?


----------



## Lornaroy (Jan 4, 2014)

I think he is quilling as he itches at times etc. is there anything we can do as we don't want to not handle him...


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Is he losing quills as well?

Keep handling him, if he's quilling try to be careful with his back since it can be quite painful for them (kinda like when babies get their teeth). You could give him a bath with some oatmeal or oatmeal baby shampoo, it soothes the skin. 
But you'll have to keep handling him, maybe don't pet him too much but let him run around instead or sleep on your lap.


----------



## Lornaroy (Jan 4, 2014)

I haven seen any lost quills as of yet. Thanks for the advice any advice for my nervousness around him? As its preventing me handling him... My partner is handling him more than me but I really need to handle him and tackle my fear because I love out little boy.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

The best advice for handling him is to just do it. The absolute worst that could possibly happen is that he might bite you and draw a tiny bit of blood. That's it. Hedgehogs aren't vicious animals, he can't do much to you. Just do it. The more you just handle him and don't let him scare you, the easier it will become for you. 

Also, sleep in an old t-shirt for a few nights, don't wash it, and put it in his cage. He'll get used to your scent that way.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! Have you seen this book? It's a really lovely guide to hedgehog care, and, unlike most books, is kept up-to-date with current ideas on what are best practices.

You'll get used to handling him. For now, don't be afraid of using a bit of fabric to protect your hands -- fleece or shirt sleeves or a snuggle sack. If you can, sleep with that fabric so it smells like you. Try talking to your little friend so he also learns your voice, and just keep at it -- eventually, he'll learn that you aren't going to eat him.

Good luck!


----------



## Lornaroy (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you for all the advice! Had him out tonight and my partner played with him then I snuggles up with him in my arms just before he went back to bed. I'm slowly getting better his jumping scares me but I'll take advice like using fabric and helping him get used to my scent! Thanks all


----------



## susiemccormick (Oct 15, 2013)

Mines bites me every night!!!! I just keep telling him no, sternly, it is a little painful but I can deal with it!! he hasn't drawn blood yet, but sometimes he doesn't want to let go!


----------



## sarahspins (Jun 25, 2013)

I have a biter (who has never been mistreated, he just bites) and I haven't been bitten in quite a while because I've learned how to handle him and when to definitely AVOID getting my fingers near his face.

I know I can't outright pick him up when I take him out of his cage - but usually by the end of playtime I can, but I am still careful to avoid fingers by his face.

Our usual routine is that I collect him in a fleece sleep sack, then I let him chill on my lap for 10-15 minutes. Once he's stopped the constant hissing and huffing and starts to chill out a bit, he gets some floor time (which includes treats) for another 30-45 minutes or so. Then I repeat with our other hedgehog, though I normally have more lap time with him since he's snugglier and less of an explorer.


----------



## Lornaroy (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone it's really helped hearing routines and about other biters  xx


----------



## brittbritt (Dec 19, 2013)

Tuesday is a biter too. She will chomp down on my fingers if I get them too close to her mouth. I'm her second owner so I don't know if she was like this with the first household too. I do my best to just keep my fingers away from her face. She loves to be held in the crook of my arm with a baby blanket laid over her. She'll sleep like this forever.


----------



## Taralynxo (Oct 29, 2013)

I can relate completely to what you are going through. When I first got my hedgehog my boyfriend had to pick him up every single time because his huffing and puffing and jumping would scare me. But, then I learned he's just "trying" to be scary. I finally learned to ignore his little jumpy huffiness and just pick him up by pushing my hands underneath his belly. Some of them just have the "always defense mode" on. And there's no off switch. He most likely just has a habit of doing it, but he most likely won't hurt you. My hedgehog huffs and puffs every time I pick him up until this day. He is now 4 months and we got him at 7 weeks. Once we hold him, he's perfectly fine.


----------

